# SQL Query Browser Error



## nickname (9. Dez 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hab ein kleines Prob.

Gestern konnte ich ohne Prob. mit meinem SQL Query Browser arbeiten können und heute... :bahnhof:

Diese Fehlermeldung taucht immer auf, wenn ich mich (an meinem SQL Query Browser)  anmelden möchte:


```
MySQL Fehlernummer ist 2003 Can not connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' 10061
```

Ich habe schon gelesen, dass man alles de- u. wieder instalieren sollte, aber das kann es doch nicht
sein, oder? Ach ja, über Eclipse kann ich dann natürlich auch nicht mehr auf meine Datenbank zugreifen...

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps für mich.

gruß nickname


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2009)

du müsstest die Datenbank erst starten


----------



## nickname (9. Dez 2009)

Hi,

hab gerade erst mit Datenbanken angefangen. Aber ich hatte bis jetzt immer so angefangen, wie oben beschrieben. Einfach MySQL Query Browser angeklickt, angemeldet und schon konnte ich dann halt damit arbeiten und Tabellen usw. bearbeiten.

Vielleicht ist das ne blöde Frage aber was meinst Du mit "Datenbank erst starten"?

gruß nickname


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2009)

wie genau, das kann kompliziert werden


> Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten um MySQL zu starten:
> Version 4.1 über Installationsprogramm als Service 	Startet automatisch
> Version 3.23 unter Windows 2000 als Service 	Einmalige Installation:	mysqld-nt --install
> Starten:	NET START mysql
> ...


MySQL

wenn die Datenbank automatisch gestartet sein soll, dann brauchst du nichts machen, korrekt,
lief es denn bisher schon mehrere Tage oder nur am ersten Tag nach der Installation und das ist nun der zweite?
das würde darauf hindeuten, dass die DB heute nicht (automatisch) gestartet wurde

viel mehr kann ich ansonsten wohl nicht beitragen


----------



## nickname (9. Dez 2009)

> lief es denn bisher schon mehrere Tage


ja, schon mehr als ein Monat.



> oder nur am ersten Tag nach der Installation und das ist nun der zweite?


siehe oben, aber da ist noch was. Ich habe gestern, da die Version 5.0 Probleme mit txt- u. csv-Dateinen beim importiren ha (siehe dazu auch mein andern Beitrag) etwas aus der "my.ini" Datei entfernt (siehe dazu auch den anderen Beitrag. Kann das vielleicht daran liegen? Bin mir da nicht sicher. Manche hatten das gleiche Problem ohne, dass sie diese ini-Datei verändert hätten.



> viel mehr kann ich ansonsten wohl nicht beitragen


danke trotzdem.

Hab noch etwas. Weiter habe ich noch gelesen, dass die "my.ini" im windows root Verzeichnis wohl auch stehen sollte, weiß da jemand etwas darüber?

gruß nickname


----------



## nickname (10. Dez 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich kann es nicht glauben Mein oben beschiebenes Problem, das mit dem Query Browser hat sich erledigt (ja ist denn heut schon Weihnacht??)

Ich habe gestern den Eintrag in der my.ini-Datei wieder rückgängig gemacht und dann auch sofort ausprobiert aber es hatte sich nichts geändert... Da habe ich heute mal aus just for fun einfach mal wieder versucht MySQL Query Browser zu starten und es hat funktioniert :lol: (fragt sich nur wie lange??)

Aber ich habe immer noch das gleiche Problem wie in meinem anderen Beitrag;(

gruß nickname


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2009)

der Server wird sicherlich höchstens einmal beim Start des Betriebssystems gestartet, falls die ini es zuläßt,
da macht dieser Ablauf schon Sinn


----------

